# a couple of pics with my new cam!



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

well, i got busy with my new camera on the mice and here are some of the better results!














































vi x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that is showing off 

Great pictures Vi, Flint is a hunny 

Marnie x


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm loving Elmos pic.....Say Cheeeeeese! hehe. What camera have you got?


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

I love Elmo!!


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

They are fab shots and lovely mice too


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

sasandcol said:


> I'm loving Elmos pic.....Say Cheeeeeese! hehe. What camera have you got?


Canon 350D [DSLR] - hooing to go into photography!

thanks people x


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Did you blur out some of the background with a photoeditting software, or is it an effect of the camera?


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Kage Davies said:


> Did you blur out some of the background with a photoeditting software, or is it an effect of the camera?


not so much of an "effect"... but yes its the DOF (depth of field) that the camera creates. means that the focused layer is sharp, but it blurs out the rest that is at different depths in the photo. Clever


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Fab pics


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

violet1991 said:


> Kage Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Did you blur out some of the background with a photoeditting software, or is it an effect of the camera?
> ...


Lol, I knows about DOF. Effect was probably the wrong word, true :3. It just looked a little odd on a couple, that's all. Flint's doesn't look quite right at the front to my eye :3. Doesn't mean it isn't, just means I'm a freak (probably) XD.


----------

